
Inside Pinterest's Plans to Fix Its Diversity Problem - lightcatcher
http://www.fastcompany.com/3051659/inside-pinterests-plans-to-fix-its-diversity-problem
======
746F7475
I can never understand these "diversity problems", like unless they are
discriminating based on gender and/or race there shouldn't be a problem. It's
in company's best interest to hire best talent they can obtain for their
allotted budget, they shouldn't have to think about gender of the candidate,
but rather their qualifications.

